# Quiet baby after steroid injections???



## mum2beagain

Sorry if this is the wrong place, I am 31+5 and may have to deliver early due to underlying kidney condition nephrotic syndrome, which make me leak a lot of protein yesterday at 7pm I had my first dose of dexamethasone and today at 7am I had the 2nd dose but since I've had them bubba has hardly moved is this a side effect of the steroids or should I be concerned they listened to bubs hb after both shots 146bpm last night and 135bpm today any similar stories if sreoids maybe making baby sleepy???? Thanks


----------



## mum2beagain

Anyone?


----------



## Sam182

Hi,

I have never heard of this happening but that's not to say it doesn't. Have you told your concerns to the dr or your mw? Have you been admitted to hospital? If you ever have reduced foetal movement you should get it checked out. Sending you positive thoughts x


----------



## mum2beagain

No I wasn't admitted just had to go back after 12 hrs then sent on my way I'm waiting for dh to get home so I can call ward as he will need to stay with the children if they have me come in I'm just about ti have a sugary hot chocolate hopefully that will get baby moving I have felt about 3 shuffles since 7am but that's very minimal compared to usual Thankyou for your advice x


----------



## bumpsmum

I had the injections at end of nov at 29 weeks and delivered a few days later and my baby was very sleepy which I was told can happen and not to worry I was kept in hospital tho due to severe pre eclampsia I was put on traces frequently and baby was closely monitored reduced movements is a side effect but if ur concerned ask to have a trace done. good luck xx


----------



## pardalis

Those steroids are powerful drugs - I can remember feeling totally wiped after having them. Do call your MW though if you are concerned


----------



## mum2beagain

Thankyou all it's now 3 days since my 2nd dose and bubs is bk to his/her usual movements and I'm feeling a lot better too I was sooo tired for the first 48hrs x


----------



## bumpsmum

pleased to see u are both better and your still cooking away nicely x


----------



## toothfairyx

Hi, I think I found Jonny was a bit less wriggly for a couple of days after I had the steroids, I had them orally and yes they are powerful but the actual dosage to an adult is mild but still a massive dose for the baby.


----------



## bumpsmum

wish I was offered them orally the jags were 10 times worse than both my spinals put together x


----------

